# Help! Need trapper for pocket gopher-Grand Forks-Will Pay!!!



## jkolodka (May 25, 2008)

Please help us ... frustrated home owner fighting off pocket gopher ... I managed to kill one by pure dumb luck whacking it over the head with a shovel ... that was 3 weeks ago ... now I see 2 new mounds popping up yesterday. We will pay you to come trap it for us. We are just NW of Grand Forks (close to the airport).


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey i live somewhat close. what would you pay, and how many do you think there are?


----------

